# 20 Penguins



## David H (Apr 8, 2011)

A man was driving down the road with twenty penguins in the back seat of his car. 

At a police checkpoint a police officer tells him that he can't drive around with the penguins in the car and should take them to the zoo. 

The man agrees and drives off. 

The next day the same man is driving down the road with twenty penguins in the back again. 

At the same police checpoint he is stopped by the same police officer who says, 
'Hey! I thought I told you to take those to the zoo.' 

The man replies 'I did. 
*.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Today I'm taking them to the pictures'.*


----------



## Caroline (Apr 8, 2011)

If you feel a little peckish, pick up a penguin...

Whta's black and white and red all over twenty times?
Twenty penguins, it was a nice day so the man too the penguins to the sea side and they spent the day on the beach.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 8, 2011)

Why don't polar bears eat penguins? Because they can't get the wrappers off. Not just because they live in different hemispheres, although some penguin species do go a bit north of Equator. 

Actually, both polar bears and penguins' risk of sunburn was mentioned at a natural history talk by a very eminient ozone layer scientist on yesterday - so far hole only over Antarctica, but thinning over Arctic..


----------



## bev (Apr 8, 2011)

.................Bev


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Apr 10, 2011)

What do penguins pick up when they feel a little peckish?

They pick up a people.


----------

